# Need help IDing two weeds



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

First one (first two photos) just popped up where our chicken pen used to be...it's the only one out there and has weird seed pods on it. I'm thinking I need to pull it up and get rid of it before the seeds start dropping. Any ideas what it is?

Second one sprouts up here and there around our place. This one is growing along the chicken pen fence. Again, any ideas?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

First one is velvetleaf. http://www.kingcounty.gov/environme...ous-weeds/weed-identification/velvetleaf.aspx

The second one, I'm not really sure. I can't tell from the photo exactly what I'm looking at.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks dizzy. I'm pulling it up today! Here's another photo of the second plant:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The second one is so common to me, but I don't know the name of it.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Same here vicker!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

The second one is wood sorrel.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

No, not wood sorrel. Wood sorrel doesn't get to be three feet high!


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

The second one looks like sicklepod....it's in the pea family and is common here in the Southeast. There is a "cousin" to it called coffee senna that looks alot like it but the leaves are slightly more pointed. I think I've read where it might be poisonous to animals? not sure.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Ravenlost said:


> No, not wood sorrel. Wood sorrel doesn't get to be three feet high!


True!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Annie said:


> The second one looks like sicklepod....it's in the pea family and is common here in the Southeast. There is a "cousin" to it called coffee senna that looks alot like it but the leaves are slightly more pointed. I think I've read where it might be poisonous to animals? not sure.


And we have a winner!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep, thanks Annie! Guess I better get my gloves and get to pulling. This is growing along the goat/chicken pen fence. Thank goodness hubby hasn't tried to feed it to the goats, although they haven't touched any of it that was within their reach.


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Paula, I think I had some of it here too, but it was laying prostrate on the ground. Still not sure if it was the same thing or not...it had the same leaf shape and structure. So many different kind of weeds, but I let it grow for a bit thinking it might have been wild indigo.  no such luck, but one can hope!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We have it in several places, but mostly around the chicken/goat pen so it has to go. Pretty plant, but to toxic to have around.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...t-tree-identification/292982-coffee-weed.html
Senna obtusifolia 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senna_obtusifolia
And I thought it was just a very aggravating weed


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Well I'll be!  I don't know how to do a link, but saw on another web site that the plant is dangerous to cattle. They did say the leaves are more toxic than the seeds, so roasting the seeds might not be too bad? Think I'll pass though...it did mention that the leaves are foulsmelling!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Going by the NC poisonous weed site, only the seeds are toxic, and only if eaten in large quantities. The shoots and greens are edible when cooked. 
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/poison/Cassiob.htm
The wiki article says it is used in some places (Sudan) to make a meat substitute. Perhaps it is toxic to livestock in large quantities. Maybe, like poke greens, it just has a lot of misinformation behind it.


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

After reading up some more on it, it does sound like it's to be prepared like poke. Leaves, and the seeds of sicklepod, are to be cooked, boiled or roasted to release the toxins. Saw where the large, older leaves are the ones to shy away from. Must be those that are dangerous to livestock in the fields?
That was interesting how it's used in the Sudan. Seems the sicklepod gets them through the lean months when the other crops aren't as abundant. Learn something new everyday!  Thanks.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, they can have mine!


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Ravenlost said:


> Well, they can have mine!



I'm with you on this one!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Around here everyone calls them coffee beans and they are a pain to get rid of. I never had any until I had a load of topsoil brought in. I pull everyone I see when it is small.


----------

